# PB13 Room Compensation



## JetJockey (Oct 26, 2008)

HI all, have had my Ultra for a week now and am really thrilled with it, was just wondering what the general consensus is for the room compensation......my HT is 2700 cu ft and i currently have it on large, does this restrict output? Its already ******** awesome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

I have had mine for a week too. I can not remember why but I have mine bypassed, my room is 4200cf with a opening to the rear and right that is about 1800cf.

Here is what I was told about this from SVS.

Room comp is off on Sub – any concern here ?

*****That’s fine. If you push it hard, try Large for a bit more protection down low.*******


----------

